# Upper Rhymes Lake | Original Painting



## JaronChurchwell (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hello to everyone. From what I've seen so far, everyone here is very talented! I plan on posting a few of my pictures to get feedback from other artists. Any tips or constructive criticism is greatly welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Jaron. Your painting is wonderful. Your trees are perfect. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------

